
EVscope – 100 times more powerful than a classical telescope - sohkamyung
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/unistellar/evscope-100-times-more-powerful-than-a-classical-t
======
BugsJustFindMe
So...it's a single purpose digital camera? Cool? I...guess? Can someone into
astrophotography weigh in on why this is a meaningful development, as opposed
to, say, mounting a DSLR on a motorized base and then also having a nice DSLR
to take on vacation?

~~~
sohkamyung
Best to read the comments at [1] as given in another comment

In short, no, it's probably not better than the setup you described.

But I think astronomy clubs would like it. At such events, you have to share
scopes and probably have to keep switching between seeing a few stars or
planets among a group of people. Having a scope that automatically keeps track
of the target and can augment it by displaying some information on what you're
seeing in the scope would probably be fascinating and exciting experience.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14831715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14831715)

------
aruggirello
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14831715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14831715)

